# chewed paw pad raw



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Macy has chewed part of her paw pad off, any thoughts on what I can wash it with and put on it to soothe and heal it?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Moose has done that. Usually I use warm water and Betadine and rinse reeeaaaalllly well, then just use bacitracin and wrap it up in gauze, and then in duct tape.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

lol....duct tape fixes all, so my husband says. I put some aloe on it for now...she is one of those dogs that nips when in pain so I can only do a little at a time....so its a start.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Rvent said:


> lol....duct tape fixes all, so my husband says. I put some aloe on it for now...she is one of those dogs that nips when in pain so I can only do a little at a time....so its a start.


How bad is it? Last time Moose did it (he doesn't chew, but we live in sandstone country and he is always scraping it on something) it was like someone took a chunk the size of a 50 cent piece out of his paw pad. Thankfully they seem to heal quickly, even though I only keep it wrapped for the first day, maybe two after it happens.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

its about the size of a quarter, same thing looks like a chunk taken out. I think she would have a shit fit if I duct tape her though..... she has done this before, she has had a skin problem since I got her, 2 vets say it is a staph infection, she chews & scratches every where antibiotics haven't help, I just stopped them and am working on building up her immune system to see if she can fight it on her own, I think the antibiotics just make what ever it is more resistant to them.


----------

